# First Halo Cycle - How does it look?



## Logman (May 17, 2012)

Bit of background - I'll be hitting 40 on Sunday.  I've trained on and off for years but I'm a classic ectomorph, hard to put on any real mass.

Height: 5' 10 (178cm)
Weight: 167lbs (76kg)
BF: 13/14%? (can see abs but not shredded abs if you know what I mean)

I train mainly 3 days a week (Chest/Tris - Legs, Backs, Biceps - Shoulders/Traps), train abs when I feel like it..  I also do kickboxing twice a week and karate 3 times a week.

CYCLE:

Halo Extreme: 50/75/75/100/100/100 (will be upping this depending on how I'm feeling).
Advanced Cycle Support: 2 caps/day starting 2 weeks before cycle
Toco-8
SuperCissus
Multi-Vitamin
Fish Oil
A shitload of whey

PCT:

Torem: 120/90/60/30
DAA

Am I missing anything?

I'm going to be eating around 3500 calories a day which is 1000 over maintenance for me which I work out as being 2lbs a week - 12lbs for the 6 week cycle.  If I can finish up with 5kgs of lean body mass I'd be very happy.  Last year I did about the same weight gain natural and most of it went to the waist.  Spent the next 4 months working it off.  Damn you fuckers with awesome genetics.

So I'm thinking fuck it, I'm 40, I'm training hard, I'm making slow progress and could use the assist.  If all goes well I'm considering doing an Osta Rx cycle after this to recomp.

Two extra questions:

My Torem seems to have solidified a bit, is there a solution for that?  Maybe take it out the fridge and let it warm up?

Should I take Advanced Cycle Support through PCT?

TIA


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 17, 2012)

ive read that torem is not optimal for pct as it increases SHBG. 

i would suggest that you gain more weight naturally before hitting the pussy sauce (ph)

also, since you are 40, you might want to look into real gear, and maybe trt.


----------



## teezhay (May 17, 2012)

Logman said:


> Height: 5' 10 (178cm)
> Weight: 167lbs (76kg)
> BF: 13/14%? (can see abs but not shredded abs if you know what I mean)



Don't use prohormones. They're pretty disappointing as it is, and that's especially true considering how much your body could benefit from a healthy shot of testosterone (you know ... a REAL steroid). You should be looking for a professional doctor, not a shiny plastic bottle with *LARGE FONT* boldly proclaiming guarantees of RIPPED SHREDDED ANABOLIC GAINS ZOMG. 

And by the way...



> So I'm thinking fuck it, I'm 40



Lol, famous last words before hopping on blast/cruise.  I like your style.


----------



## Logman (May 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ive read that torem is not optimal for pct as it increases SHBG.
> 
> i would suggest that you gain more weight naturally before hitting the pussy sauce (ph)
> 
> also, since you are 40, you might want to look into real gear, and maybe trt.



Well, probably can't get TRT here in Japan and I'm not doing real gear.

I can put on more weight, to my gut.


----------



## overburdened (May 18, 2012)

Logman said:


> Well, probably can't get TRT here in Japan and I'm not doing real gear.
> 
> I can put on more weight, to my gut.


you are contradicting yourself bro.. halo extreme is an actual steroid(it just hasn't been classified as one yet)...so, it is real gear(but, with you age, testosterone would be a better option.. hence trt... I'm sure if you find the right doc, you can get a script...if you can't, order some test.. you're body is low on testosterone, more than likely, anyways)

what are you talking about ' I can put more weight on my gut'?  do you think test is going to put weight on your gut?  the food you eat is what's putting weight on your gut(and low testosterone isn't helping any).. more than likely you are somewhat insulin resistant, test will help with that....

I think you should do a little more research before you go jumping the gun... your last statement shows you don't know much about the subject... in the mean time fix your diet and keep working out, you should be able to at least lean out(even if you don't put on much lean mass) before you go jumping on anything...or looking for a miracle in a bottle


----------



## Logman (May 23, 2012)

Okay, since you guys recommended TRT I went to the doc and got tested.  My test levels came back as 550 and teh doc says these are damn good levels for a 40 year old dude.  The doc says he won't be giving me any TRT.

I think you misunderstand my last comment about putting on weight to my gut.  A poster above said I should put on some mass before dabbling in PHs and what I meant is that I can continue as I am eating about 500 cals over maintenance and put on a couple of pounds per month but not all that is going to be building muscle.  I don't care how damn fine your diet is, if you are on a calorie surplus diet you will mass some fat.  I've been around a while, I know a lot about training and diet, but my progress is so slow and the clock is running out.

I'm not looking for a miracle in a bottle, but I am looking for some help.  I guess none of the posters have ever taken a PH.  I would like to hear from someone that has?  Or maybe you have done PHs but what's good for teh goose, ain't good for teh gander.  I'm confused. 

TRT, not an option.  Pinning real gear, not an option.  My options are to continue as I am and gain about 5lbs of muscle per year (if I'm lucky), or look for an assist with a PH.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Digitalash (May 23, 2012)

It's not a PH, its an oral steroid thats just not illegal YET. Just bringing that to your attention if you weren't aware.


PCT with clomid + aromasin, keep your diet perfecttttt for the cycle and for at least 4 weeks after pct IMO. Your test levels are pretty good, but test will always be the preferred AAS if you are to use anything.


----------



## Logman (May 23, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> It's not a PH, its an oral steroid thats just not illegal YET. Just bringing that to your attention if you weren't aware.


Thanks for teh clarification.  No, wasn't aware.



> PCT with clomid + aromasin, keep your diet perfecttttt for the cycle and for at least 4 weeks after pct IMO. Your test levels are pretty good, but test will always be the preferred AAS if you are to use anything.


Roger that.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 23, 2012)

Logman said:


> Pinning real gear, not an option.



I'm curious as to why this is not an option?  I'm not judging, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Logman (May 23, 2012)

I just don't feel comfortable administering my own injections.  And my wife would freak, and I'd find it hard to hide it from her.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 23, 2012)

Logman said:


> I just don't feel comfortable administering my own injections. And my wife would freak, and I'd find it hard to hide it from her.



Well I couldn't agree more with not wanting to hide it from her.  Hiding illegal drugs from your wife will break her trust and possibly destroy your relationship.  However, you can always try to educate yourself as much as possible and then pass that knowledge on to her!  That's what I did, and now my wife pins me!


----------



## nby (May 23, 2012)

Logman said:


> I just don't feel comfortable administering my own injections.  And my wife would freak, and I'd find it hard to hide it from her.



Vials are smaller than PH bottles, so easier to hide. Also, oral steroids do more _damage_ than injections. In the end, I wouldn't do any without telling my wife.


----------



## adwal99 (May 23, 2012)

why not try getting a hold of some superdmz instead of halo?  Pretty sure that would help you out with a recomp better than halo would.  I've tried dmz before and loved it, haven't tried halo so can't say for sure on that but only speaking from experience.


----------



## MovinWeight (May 23, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> why not try getting a hold of some superdmz instead of halo? Pretty sure that would help you out with a recomp better than halo would. I've tried dmz before and loved it, haven't tried halo so can't say for sure on that but only speaking from experience.



how about you try legit Halotestin?  that will recomp you out even more...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 23, 2012)

Logman said:


> Okay, since you guys recommended TRT I went to the doc and got tested.  My test levels came back as 550 and teh doc says these are damn good levels for a 40 year old dude.  The doc says he won't be giving me any TRT.
> 
> I think you misunderstand my last comment about putting on weight to my gut.  A poster above said I should put on some mass before dabbling in PHs and what I meant is that I can continue as I am eating about 500 cals over maintenance and put on a couple of pounds per month but not all that is going to be building muscle.  I don't care how damn fine your diet is, if you are on a calorie surplus diet you will mass some fat.  I've been around a while, I know a lot about training and diet, but my progress is so slow and the clock is running out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

Halo is an active steroid so you guys saying it's a PH (which would need conversion) are unread..


I have run plenty of "gear" runs one that lasted on and off at stupid doses for over a year......didn't touch shit for 2 years. Ran Halo Extreme for 5 weeks at 50mgs ed and gained 11lbs.... Overburdened can vouge for that.. he's seen the pics.

I know I rep for them so it sounds a lil shitty comin from me but that's what is was so..... It a real oral AAS make no mistake.


----------



## msumuscle (May 24, 2012)

I think you're a major pussy!  I just think you're afraid to pin!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> my wife pins me!


To bad I like you cause I could make a good loler out of this...


----------



## Vibrant (May 24, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> To bad I like you cause I could make a good loler out of this...



^^^

I personally haven't used halo ex but my buddy has. He ran it for 6 Weeks. Gained like 9 pounds, hardened up, lost some b f%, strength went up, and didn't report any sides.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> ^^^
> 
> I personally haven't used halo ex but my buddy has. He ran it for 6 Weeks. Gained like 9 pounds, hardened up, lost some b f%, strength went up, and didn't report any sides.


I liked it man. I used to really like Havoc and the other epi clones too! Superdrol is effective but you can't run it long enough to solidify any gains from all the strength that shit gives. Halo was kinda in the middle of those two. Good gains, no sides, decent strength etc..

I liked it really cause like epi, you can actually stay on it for 6-8 weeks without shitting out your liver, or at least feeling like you are going to. 

I feel like death for 3 weeks on sd to gain 15lbs of glycogen....I look fuckin rad but then........it goes bye bye...

I feel fine on 50mgs of halo for 6 weeks and gain 11lbs, kept most of it post so...


----------



## Vibrant (May 24, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> I liked it man. I used to really like H I likeavoc and the other epi clones too! Superdrol is effective but you can't run it long enough to solidify any gains from all the strength that shit gives. Halo was kinda in the middle of those two. Good gains, no sides, decent strength etc..
> 
> I like sd but this^^^ is why IMO, sd should be ran with a test cycle and not as an oral only cycle.
> 
> ...



^^^


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 25, 2012)

Yep I have run sd every way possible just about. Pulsed it, solo, stacked with everything....

SD and test is great but I still don't trust sd not to give me the dreaded post cycle, post pct gyno  bs. The only way I have gotten around having flares up post with it is to kick a test run with it and run the test for at least 8 weeks after dropping the sd. 

If you can handle SD and Tren together (obviously with a solid dose of T) the recomp effect of that combo is amazing. Not super organ friendly however lol..


----------



## msumuscle (May 25, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Yep I have run sd every way possible just about. Pulsed it, solo, stacked with everything....
> 
> SD and test is great but I still don't trust sd not to give me the dreaded post cycle, post pct gyno  bs. The only way I have gotten around having flares up post with it is to kick a test run with it and run the test for at least 8 weeks after dropping the sd.
> 
> If you can handle SD and Tren together (obviously with a solid dose of T) the recomp effect of that combo is amazing. Not super organ friendly however lol..



I'm running tren at 75 mgs ED for 8 weeks and Test prop 50 mgs ED for 10 and I was thinking about throwing in 20-30 mgs of SD for the last 3 weeks and than cruising on test for a few weeks before PCT because I've heard from numerous people about the dreaded gyno during Superdrol PCT


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 26, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I'm running tren at 75 mgs ED for 8 weeks and Test prop 50 mgs ED for 10 and I was thinking about throwing in 20-30 mgs of SD for the last 3 weeks and than cruising on test for a few weeks before PCT because I've heard from numerous people about the dreaded gyno during Superdrol PCT


Yes, I got gyno from sd a full month AFTER PCT...... I'd either run it right up front or cruise on the test like you mentioned for at least two full months....You'd pretty much be looking at trt afterwards though. Or keep self meding the T on your own. I have fucked up and stayed on for 26 weeks before and tried to come off and do PCT...that was fun...


----------

